# Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel [PC/Xbox360/PS3]



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/o9jlr5W.jpg

Announcing Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel

So 2K & Gearbox have finally confirmed that the new game is indeed going to be called "Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel" and will take place in Pandora's moon. As this is a pre-sequel (may call it Borderlands 1.5), it'll take place before between the events of Borderlands 1 & 2. Just like the games before, there will 4 classes but this time they are not some unknown mercenary but characters from Borderlands 1 and 2. At least 2 of which appeared as boss in Borderlands 2. They'll work under Handsome Jack  start as a good character but during the length of the game will slowly transform to the villainous character we know him as of today.



> Set between Borderlands and Borderlands 2, you’ll play as four all-new character classes fighting alongside Handsome Jack, witnessing his transformation into the ruthless tyrant you loved to hate in Borderlands 2, and assisting with the rise of the Hyperion Corporation. The signature shoot ‘n’ loot gameplay of the Borderlands series expands with the addition of low-gravity and oxygen-powered jetpack combat, the icy ‘Cryo’ elemental damage type, the deadly laser weapon class, and new vehicles to help you explore the diverse lunar landscape.



The classes are: 
*Athena the Gladiator* (leader of Crimson Lance Omega Assassin squad turned defector in BL1)
*Wilhelm the Enforcer* (first major boss in BL2, a cyborg)
*Nisha the Lawbringer* (Sheriff of Lynchwood in BL2, only female boss)
*Claptrap the Fragtrap!* (no introduction needed for this little pesky fellow)

Being set in Pandora's moon, Elphis there will be some gameplay mechanic change including Oz (oxygen) kits which will power a jet pack which allows double jump & ground slam, new laser weapons (not E-Tech), Cryo (freeze or slow down enemy), headshot enemy Oz helmet to stun them, etc.

*Developer*: Co-developed by Gearbox Software and 2K Australia
*Platform*: PC, Xbox360 & PS3
*Release:* October 14th in US, 17th Worldwide.

Preorder: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel [Steam] and get access to the *Shock Drop Slaughter Pit* at release! 

*
Class Details:*

Athena: Action skill is *Aspis* (a shield) which absorbs all frontal damage. The Aspis can store a finite amount of absorbed damage as energy, based on the players level. The Aspis is thrown at the end of the active duration, or if the [Action Skill Button] is pressed again. The Aspis creates an explosion upon impact, dealing base damage plus double the stored energy before returning.

Wilhelm: His action skill is known as *Air Power* which lets him summon 2 drones (Wolf & Saint) to assist him during combat. Wolf takes the more aggressive role of laying down fire on enemies. When he wanders, Wolf will follow his lead and focus fire on the new targets. Saint stays closer to Wilhelm and replenishes his health, and he also has a protective shield. The makes his skill useful in both offensive and defensive situations.

Nisha: Action skill is *Showdown*. Auto lock on enemy critical hit spots, fire rate, reload speed, accuracy, and bullet speed. Further down the skill tree dual wield is unlocked. Oh, and in the classic style: a whip.


Claptrap: Claptrap’s action skill is named *VaultHunter.exe*, and when he uses it he’s granted one of several random abilities for a short time. If you’re lucky and Claptrap’s programming is working properly, you might get a brief opportunity to use a version of another Vault Hunter’s skill, like becoming a Gunzerker (In Claptrap’s case, Funzerking!) or a Mechromancer (You’ll love your new fire rate!). If you’re less lucky, you might be stuck bouncing up and down uncontrollably or launching a torrent of grenades that will obliterate friend and foe alike.
Beyond that, depending on the skill tree you choose, Claptrap may also gain the ability to cycle between subroutines that increase his efficiency with different types of guns, health regeneration, defense, or other stuff. He also has the opportunity to choose the world’s saddest high five skill, which can increase gun damage, fire rate and health depending on whether or not your teammates leave you hanging.


*Update:* Oz kits come with some superb enhancements including slam attack damage, resistance (same as the resistance relic from BL2) & can add damage type to the slam attacks.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ZvEnxdz.jpg



According to telegraph, there will be 2 types of laser: flamethrower type & the blaster (E-Tech type).

If knocked back, one can recover with a quick burst of oxygen.

Legendary Class Mods have Celestial as prefix instead of Legendary.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*

Read about it today morning itself.


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*

Am I the only one to think that the classes will suck?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*

The gameplay demo is already there


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*

Haven't even completed BL2 yet.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



tkin said:


> Am I the only one to think that the classes will suck?



the game will be more about story than blind shoot-em-up. still i don't understand the idea of Flagtrap. claptrap with guns? no thanks. Athena & Wilhelm should be fun. Wilhelm's concept looks cool. slow transformation from human to cyborg by adding skill points.



gameranand said:


> Haven't even completed BL2 yet.



and the DLCs?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*

Nope. Neither the game not the DLCs. I have GOTY Edition BTW.


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



gameranand said:


> Haven't even completed BL2 yet.


Same here, started three times, lost interest, game is very boring unless co op(stupid BSNL ping)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



tkin said:


> Same here, started three times, lost interest, game is very boring unless co op(stupid BSNL ping)



I don't get people to play with even if I have net connection which allows me to play.


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



gameranand said:


> *I don't get people to play with* even if I have net connection which allows me to play.




Did u asked me


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



Bhargav said:


> Did u asked me



Well OK then we'll play. The problem is that everytime we get online together we usually play DOTA so other games are put on hold everytime.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*

Once BL2 story gets over, you are basically cut out from the game. All you get is 4 vault hunters discussing about cleaning out Hyperion completely (main game) or taking command of the moon base (Tiny Tina's DLC) irrespective of the class you are playing. With Pre-Sequel my guess is we'll have 4 different ending depending on the character you are playing like typical RPG. Wilhelm & Nisha sticks to Jack whereas Claptrap gets kicked into the frozen wasteland. nothing is known about Athena. So story wise, it'll be a welcome change. Also the gameplay will be familiar but the location will be revamped due to a new team.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Well OK then we'll play. The problem is that everytime we get online together we usually play DOTA so other games are put on hold everytime.



all this started because of Piyush. ban him. problem solved.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*

is it only me who finds borderlands 2 to be boring?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



sam said:


> all this started because of Piyush. ban him. problem solved.



You have the power to do that. Please do this.  


Gollum said:


> is it only me who finds borderlands 2 to be boring?



Yeah you are the only one in this department.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



tkin said:


> Am I the only one to think that the classes will suck?



Count me in too.

- - - Updated - - -



sam said:


> all this started because of Piyush. ban him. problem solved.


Lol why me. I wasnt the first one on TDF to play Dota  
There were already a dozen of members playing this game.


Gollum said:


> is it only me who finds borderlands 2 to be boring?


Did you play BL1?

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> You have the power to do that. Please do this.



Yeah sure why not


----------



## Gollum (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*

Do you guys play online or offline

I'm finding it a bit hard to shoot from a distance
PS3 so you can guess the difficulty is doubled with the gamepad


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



Piyush said:


> Lol why me. I wasnt the first one on TDF to play Dota
> There were already a dozen of members playing this game.



Because you were the one who convinced me to play DOTA 2.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



Gollum said:


> Do you guys play online or offline
> 
> I'm finding it a bit hard to shoot from a distance
> PS3 so you can guess the difficulty is doubled with the gamepad


Almost all of us played it both single player and co-op.
And I thought that shooting with controller  is easy just like in GTA type games.



gameranand said:


> Because you were the one who convinced me to play DOTA 2.


Hehe... I see


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*



Gollum said:


> Do you guys play online or offline
> 
> I'm finding it a bit hard to shoot from a distance
> PS3 so you can guess the difficulty is doubled with the gamepad



lol...casul


----------



## snap (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*

i'll start with Wilhelm.

*i.imgur.com/lUXDEXR.jpg

*download.gamezone.com/uploads/image/data/1164842/Borderlands_Wolf.JPG


----------



## snap (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel*


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 16, 2014)

Pre-Order listed on  Game4u for 999/-


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2014)

Nisha's action skill & tree revealed.



> Nisha’s special ability, Showdown, lets her hone in on enemies. When activated, you’ll automatically aim at enemies and gain bonuses in gun damage (except for sniper rifles and rocket launchers), fire rate, reload speed, accuracy, and bullet speed. You can quickly cycle to the next enemy by holding the left trigger or L2 and flicking the right stick.





> *Skill Tree: Fan the Hammer*
> Saddle Up - Killing enemies increases movement speed and gun damage
> Ruthless - Kills during Showdown extend its duration
> Magnificent Six - The last six bullets in non-elemental weapon clips deal extra damage
> ...



Hats off to 2K Aus. the true version of sheriff. will be fun, fun and even more fun once the killing gets going.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 1, 2014)

I bought this game and never played it.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2014)

so cl4ptrap is a playable class? well, we know cl4p can't go up stairs so far...
barely even noticed Wilhelm after 1 and 2, so dont see the excitement in 1.5
really look forward to the title though, but fresh out of playing 1 and 2, see very little in common to either


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 1, 2014)

sam said:


> Nisha's action skill & tree revealed.
> 
> Hats off to 2K Aus. the true version of sheriff. will be fun, fun and even more fun once the killing gets going.



Remember when we had to kill The Sheriff in Lynchwood, the mission was a funny caricature to the Famous Eric Clapton song "I shot the sheriff, but I did not shoot the deputy"  ... I hope the Pre-seq will carry such humor.

P.S. -- "The  LAW" dropped second time I killed her, in that bloody inaccessible rooftop. It gave me a super-hard time to get there. But the Pistol was surely "The Head Remover"


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> barely even noticed Wilhelm after 1 and 2, so dont see the excitement in 1.5



Hyperion was mostly absent in BL1. Audiologs in BL2 reveal he was Jack's henchmen all the time.



Anorion said:


> really look forward to the title though, but fresh out of playing 1 and 2, see very little in common to either



one of the more prominent change is the damage. no more ridiculous damage on guns. this won't make the game any easy, hope so.



Anorion said:


> P.S. -- "The  LAW" dropped second time I killed her, in that bloody inaccessible rooftop. It gave me a super-hard time to get there. But the Pistol was surely "The Head Remover"



took me a couple of minutes to figure it out. opening the dumpster, jumping on the lid then on the cactus to the next rooftop then moving along the fence you can actually reach the sheriff's rooftop easily.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 1, 2014)

The Dahl Green chest ...yeah


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2014)

New Pre Sequel Trailer - Last Hope (Feat Claptrap)

The Official Claptrap "Guess The Action Skill" Contest!

bet the team at 2k Aus is really enjoying making this game. experimented a bit with Nisha, they went hyper with clappy.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2014)

im pretty sure cl4p's action skill is climbing stairs

played through second time, still Wilhelm was there in just one boss battle, so don't understand why they playing up that tiny thing soo much. Imagine they have tons of backstories which didn't make it to the game, that is why. would be more interested in playing as Tiny Tina, Ellie would make a boss tank


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 13, 2014)

You remember when Lilith refers that Wilhelm nearly defeated all four of them vault hunters in an encounter somewhere between BL1 and BL2 (before the petty boss battle, the easiest in the game ), i think we are going to find out how.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You remember when Lilith refers that Wilhelm nearly defeated all four of them vault hunters in an encounter somewhere between BL1 and BL2 (before the petty boss battle, the easiest in the game ), i think we are going to find out how.



but then this time there is 3 more characters. they didn't say anything about nisha, athena or clappy appearing in the fight. but kicking the original vault hunters will be fun


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2014)

Either this will be a hit or a big flop.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 14, 2014)

sam said:


> but then this time there is 3 more characters. they didn't say anything about nisha, athena or clappy appearing in the fight. but *kicking the original vault hunters will be fun*



And tough. I dint like Brick at all in arena in BL1 MP arenas or in LAN against other three, I tried with all other three characters. Once brick goes berserk and rams at you and start punching, phase shift, some turrets and a bloody lame bird does not do any good


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2014)

Claptrap's skill tree [incomplete]



Spoiler






Darkira said:


> Bommtrap
> Tier 1 Left: Drop the Hammer
> Reloading your weapon increases your fire rate and reload speed but make your accuracy worse
> Fire rate: +25%
> ...






what did i read


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2014)

Pre-Orders have started:

Pre-purchase Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel on Steam


 [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] LOL I'm pretty sure 90% of players will first start this game with Claptrap


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 14, 2014)

So any one of us has pre-ordered this game plz let me know


----------



## iittopper (Oct 14, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> So any one of us has pre-ordered this game plz let me know



Me  - add me on steam - randomlocks


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 14, 2014)

definitely will start with Claptrap


----------



## Anorion (Oct 14, 2014)

who is playing Im dead curious about how cl4p handles stairs


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> who is playing Im dead curious about how cl4p handles stairs



I hope there is a mini jetpack feature inscribed into him


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I hope there is a mini jetpack feature inscribed into him



jetpack? you forgot low gravity.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2014)

sam said:


> jetpack? you forgot low gravity.



Oh right. It can help.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2014)

The game is already on Torrent, shame


----------



## snap (Nov 5, 2014)

Thinking of downloading this game


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 5, 2014)

Who has bought this game till now ? I plan on buying when sales start


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2014)

plan on buying on sale after all the DLCs are released


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Who has bought this game till now ? I plan on buying when sales start



Same, yet to complete BL2 itself...... damn game has endless replayability


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 5, 2014)

So BL Pre-Sequel is just what i thought, a bland boring uninspiring game with absolutely zero new elements, a BL2 DLC basically with O2 system and Freeze Guns. God i'm sick of this, BL3 must come up with some sweeping changes or a complete revamp of char dev and weapon systems , or it gonna suck too.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 5, 2014)

Will buy the GOTY edition next year


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2014)

^is it good enough to be GOTY?



anaklusmos said:


> Same, yet to complete BL2 itself...... damn game has endless replayability



yet to complete BL1 on all classes, close to doing it on BL2 thanks to snap


----------



## theserpent (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm yet to complete BL2~ Still in my first playthrough


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> So BL Pre-Sequel is just what i thought, a bland boring uninspiring game with absolutely zero new elements, a BL2 DLC basically with O2 system and Freeze Guns. God i'm sick of this, BL3 must come up with some sweeping changes or a complete revamp of char dev and weapon systems , or it gonna suck too.



can say the same for most single player games out there. so far enjoying PreSequel. BL2 was gun enemy driven whereas PreSequel is story driven (plus ton of scattered echo logs that tell you the background story). all the new classes are fun and quite different from those of BL2. no slag power plus lesser number of moxxi gun means classes can't be used as tanks. Oz tanks and low gravity is a fun combo. almost all old legendary items return but also a good lot of new ones. most importantly bosses are no longer meatbags but they do hit really hard. also solo'd the end raid boss on my first try. took me more than half an hour and kept me at the edge of my seat most of the time but not like terra who just OHKO everyone.



Spoiler



it was because of the pre-sequel vault hunters that terramorphous is encountered by BL2 vault hunters



for me the biggest complain are glitches (not game breaking) and the crappy graphics. actually texture quality wise it is a downgrade from BL2. Tiny Tina's DLC was an almost complete visual makeover and i was expecting same. NPC's face look really poor.



Nerevarine said:


> Who has bought this game till now ? I plan on buying when sales start



wait for GOTY. current price is not worth it. plus Handsome Jack's clone playable class is going to be out 10th of this month followed by level cap. GOTY should be out in about a year with every piece of DLC and half the price.



theserpent said:


> I'm yet to complete BL2~ Still in my first playthrough



currently on my 25th playthough of BL2


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2014)

^ OMG , how much hour have you put in ? Is it too late to buy borderlands 2 or i can start now . Does it have decent no of PC players ? Just waiting for the good deal on steam .


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2014)

iittopper said:


> ^ OMG , how much hour have you put in ? Is it too late to buy borderlands 2 or i can start now . Does it have decent no of PC players ? Just waiting for the good deal on steam .



1800hrs+ counting.

Anorion and a few others used to play. have some lv72 player boost you as game is quite boring without 30+ skills.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^is it good enough to be GOTY?



that would be a big NO!!

- - - Updated - - -



sam said:


> 1800hrs+ counting.
> 
> Anorion and a few others used to play. have some lv72 player boost you as game is quite boring without 30+ skills.



your steam profile id?? we can play sometimes..........


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> your steam profile id?? we can play sometimes..........



sam. but i don't play online.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 6, 2014)

sam said:


> *1800hrs+ counting.*



<-- My reaction


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Does it have decent no of PC players ? Just waiting for the good deal on steam .


It's max 4 players, met a couple of players on line in game who were complaining of not enough Indian players. But [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION], [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] and me used to play 
There was deal posted in the PC game deals thread which gave most of the game but it wasn't on steam. Guess there will be a good deal during the winter sale.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 6, 2014)

sam said:


> 1800hrs+ counting.
> 
> Anorion and a few others used to play. have some lv72 player boost you as game is quite boring without 30+ skills.



Man seriously 1800 hrs is one hell lot of time. Looks like you are in love with this game for a long time


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2014)

I appreciate the fact that in corporate news letters and in promotions, GearBox has not lied even for a single letter. They have clearly promoted Borderlands Pre-Sequel to be a game connecting the first and the second title of the franchise. They have never publicized it to be a game which is as would be expected by many, a partial or full overhaul and redecoration of the original game mechanics.

 The game mechanics , as repetitive as it has so become, for a cause, was never meant to be changed in this game. The weapon system is immaculate in its abundance, but is basically same weapon with greater elemental chance, effect , duration, mag quantity, damage recoil and speed, which are nothing but elementary qualities of a GUN itself, that varies. Which in-fact apart from the two previous titles, has not been the main attraction of this game ever since a humongous number of players have already chewed BL2 apart with all the DLCs.

 If you take interesting guns out of the table of the most successful game of last year, which impeccably used the concept to create the Action FPS RPG genre itself, what remains is the story and game play. Now BL2, for that, has set a new..very high standard of co-op elements and side-by-side a story so connected that it grew perfectly on the most Brilliantly developed villainy by Handsome Jack. If 10 Players have played BL2, yes...10 of them loved him, that is a fact.  Now what happens when you take that character, make stuff up about him, call it origin story and connect the strings? It does not fail miserably , but it also does not completely agree with natural disposition you nurtured in your mind about his character, and it hurts to see him like that. 

About performance and gameplay, this game will turn you off with weird and downright broken terrain design, flawed vehicle mechanics, specially the stingray Boost is borderline insulting to some levels if not frustrating enough. You will also find its incredibly slow and painstakingly difficult to move around in the map with all that lava and snow abyss, low gravity, impassable terrain, invisible walls and whatnot. Even the mission pointers are somewhat confusing. Speaking of missions tho, one will find it disturbing and straightaway pure of waste of time having a really long and boring training mission in the first part of the game, seriously? a game that connects two borderlands games, targeted at players with already veteran game handling skills? the O2 and jump slam adds little incentive for doing that too. Whats with the "cant open menu and change weapons mid air" stuff with the all the mobility the game so promises anyway?

Lastly 2K Australia is all over the game, with cliched pop culture references, witty native narrations and annotations in voice overs, no real interactions with NPCs, and a hell lot of overly saturated amount of unnecessary dialogues that YOU CANT SKIP. That thing is purely an absurdity and never required in this game. There is not even half as important characters in this game which is memorable and no-one, i repeat no-one cares what they have to say. 2K, fix it in BL3. We don't need narrations on anything and everything about a mission or its importance and backstage told from unseen or unattached characters while doing it. This game will do one thing right, kill your time, yes it will. A vast amount of time. 

Except all these, claptrap new character is excellent, which actually will make you play this game, co-op is equally fun as the BL2, and thats about it. Oh dont freak out if you see horrendous FPS dip with the phyx effect some areas in the game for no reason  which i found cool though. If you had fun playing BL2 with friends, you will find it okay and thats about it, pretty much, its not a new game, but 2K and gearbox, you might get a pass this time with this decision, but gamers are mad, they change their mind in a snap, so you got to be careful to pull something risky as this in BL3.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 10, 2014)

Do we have Indian gamers playing this game? And servers that give low ping? I was looking forward to buy this but I don't want to end up playing alone.
Any idea?


----------



## snap (Nov 10, 2014)

Plenty of us play it but not on steam


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't have players in my community with whom I can play on lan. Need Players to play online with me.
Alone, this game is very boring for me.


----------



## snap (Nov 10, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> I don't have players in my community with whom I can play on lan. Need Players to play online with me.
> Alone, this game is very boring for me.



We playing via hamachi, me and [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] just started yesterday


----------



## snap (Nov 17, 2014)

2nd playthrough TVHM lvl 40 athena doing all side missions this time


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2014)

why am i not subscribed to this thread? 

subscribing.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2014)

snap said:


> 2nd playthrough TVHM lvl 40 athena doing all side missions this time



How do you have so much of endurance to play the game, that to second time lol


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2014)

Gollum said:


> How do you have so much of endurance to play the game, that to second time lol


Even I'll join today. Yiu should too.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Even I'll join today. Yiu should too.



I will join but I will reduce my download limit. Last time the session sucked 3.4gb of my data.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2014)

Just Lilith Dancing 
[YOUTUBE]NIYXwFLI7dY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 18, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I will join but I will reduce my download limit. Last time the session sucked 3.4gb of my data.



just playing??? youre kidding right?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2014)

The most interesting thing for me in the franchise is not what happens after BL2, but the story of what has already happened
The Crackening, Atlas and Dahl coming and leaving 
The stories of all the corporations
200 years ago what happened when the vault was opened the last time


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2014)

TIL Nisha's full name is Nisha Kadam


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 25, 2014)

uhh.. indian??


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 30, 2014)

Can I get it from flipkart and then add to steam coz its only 999Rs


----------



## snap (Nov 30, 2014)

Playing as jack the doppelganger now


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Can I get it from flipkart and then add to steam coz its only 999Rs



yes. but unless you are a die hard borderlands fan, wait for GOTY. not worth the 999 pricetag for the base game.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 30, 2014)

sam said:


> yes. but unless you are a die hard borderlands fan, wait for GOTY. not worth the 999 pricetag for the base game.


Ok thanks ...repped


----------



## snap (Nov 30, 2014)

nuuu.... not this damn rep system :\


----------

